# '96 Honda Civic - Erratic Idle



## theedius (May 25, 2007)

I have a1996 honda civic that after warm up idles up down up down up down. like your revving the gas. anyone have any idias.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: theedius*

Could be a vaccum leak.Could be high idle senser going bad, could be 
oxygen sensor, do you have a check engine light that stays on..if so 
you can pull codes to see what is failing.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

My grandpa had this same problem with his car all he had to do was spray a little wd40 on the throttle cable on the engine itsself about once a month and fix it.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

give it some red-ex in the carb, follow the instructions, it may not work but if it does it may save you money. Buy it from most car shops. And make sure you get the right thing, ie, lead free, etc


----------



## rainbo55 (Jun 26, 2007)

my honda civic did that too after sitting for about 3 months last winter..but once I took it out and started driving it...it is ok now...oh yes..check your milage on your civic...I had some problems with hesitation and engine light came on..took it to Honda garage..it was the O2 sensor..They replaced it for free...they told me that the Emissions on the 1996 Civic is good up too 150,000...I have had mine in the shop twice for emission..and it did't cost me anything!!!


----------

